# OTA and Copyright restrictions



## eagle123 (Jun 18, 2014)

I just bought and setup a Stream yesterday. It is hooked up to a base Roamio and is using an antenna for OTA recordings. When I am trying to download recordings, I can download shows that have been recorded in the last 24 hours, but anything older than that i get a copyright warning and it won't let me download. I talked to Tivo Support who said they are escalating it to their Software Developers, but i wanted to see if anyone else was seeing these issues as well.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

None of my OTA recordings get protected, and i am using the basic Roamio, and an older Series 3.


----------



## bparker (Mar 5, 2014)

I wanted to download some older shows to my ipad for a business trip. I only have OTA. It wouldn't let me either. I could stream all I wanted. It was just things like Big Bang, Reign, and Crazy Ones. I can down them through the computer using third party, but not through the stream.

Two Roamio Basics, mini, and a stream.


----------

